# Reading glasses



## mwpiper

I am looking for a pair of flip up reading glasses.

I used to be able to count the follicles on the tip of my nose, but now my arms are too short to read a book without reading glasses. I use full size reading glasses when working around the house because half rounds have too narrow a field of view. The don't work well if you are looking up for instance. The problem with them is I have to put them on and take them off as I work. This is a nuisance.

I have found large numbers of flip up sun glasses. I have found large numbers of flip up clip on reading glasses. But I don't wear glasses anymore to clip onto. The clip on don't fit well on safety glasses that wrap tightly to the brow. There are flip up hobby magnifiers. These tend to be bulky and seem more suited for sitting at a table due to narrow field of view.

So, has anybody found flip up full lens reading glasses?


----------



## Leah Frances

Check out some fishing supply places.


----------



## 7echo

Sorry, not familiar with flip up readers.

However, you can find safety glasses with built in cheaters in a variety of strengths. Maybe give them a try? The ones I have have a large spot for magnification.


----------



## mwpiper

The issue is that I need them to read close (instructions, tape measures, etc) but they are in the way for most other tasks. I need the reading lenses to flip up out of the way and not have to take the glasses off and find a place to put them between operations.

Oh well. I may have to put reading lenses in a pair of former flip up sunglasses.


----------



## mwpiper

*Problem solved*

I found flip-up clip-on reading glasses and attached them to safety glasses. Because of the weight of the clip on lenses and the fact that I tend to sweat a lot when I work, I have a headband to keep them on. If I'm working in a dark area, I add an LED headlamp.

For some reason, this ensemble amuses my wife enormously.


----------



## Leah Frances

Look for fishing supplies. You usually can find flip ups that clip to your glasses or a ball cap for 'older' fishermen.


----------



## gma2rjc

How about one of those strings people wear around their necks that hold the glasses. You'd still have to take them on and off, but you wouldn't have to find a place to set them.


----------



## mwpiper

*The solution*

Here is my solution. Plain old safety glasses from HD and a set of clip-on flip-up readers I ordered online. I don't have to switch between safeties and seeing. Safeties are on all the time (my old shop teacher would be so proud) The readers flip up with a finger...which is good because walking in readers tends to make me fall over. These things tend to be heavy on the nose, especially with the readers flipped up. They either need a cord or what I do which is to wear a headband (because I sweat like a pig) and tuck the earpieces under that.


----------



## scarrylarry

*Glasses*

Check out LeeValley Tools for safety glasses that have a small reading lens fixed in,different strength's available
scarrylarry


----------



## mwpiper

But do they work when you're working on the ceiling or laying on your back working on a car? Bifocals only work up close looking down. And they cause me to stumble when I walk because it puts the correction on the ground, distorting the scene.

My druthers would be to get my old young eyes back. But I don't think that's going to happen in this life. (sigh)


----------



## mwpiper

Go find a reading glasses manufacturer run by somebody who actually wears the things. They may be more open.


----------



## packer_rich

Last month I bought a pair of safety glasses and had the bi-focal added to the top of the lens as well as the bottom. The opthamolagist said they sell these to trades people all the time. Only problem is, don't wear them while walking, only a small center portion of the lens has my regular prescription.


----------



## mwpiper

That was why I wanted flip up readers. I tend to fall over when I walk with readers on. They unfocus where my feet are.

Just for conversation, I've seen mention of glasses with adjustable focus. http://tierneylab.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/08/06/new-see-all-eyeglasses-a-consumers-report/ Now they need to be connected to a range finder so they auto focus. And the style improved a bit.

Also heard of lab work with flexible lens inserts for cataract surgery. My father had cataract surgery and the replacement lenses corrected serious nearsightnedness to near 20/20. The flexible lenses would allow the eye to focus naturally, effectively providing old people with 20 year old's eyes (or at least lenses) which I sure don't have now. As the old saying goes..."Faster, please."


----------



## daveb1

mwpiper said:


> But do they work when you're working on the ceiling or laying on your back working on a car? Bifocals only work up close looking down. And they cause me to stumble when I walk because it puts the correction on the ground, distorting the scene.
> 
> My druthers would be to get my old young eyes back. But I don't think that's going to happen in this life. (sigh)


My wife laughs like crazy when I put my bi-focals on up-side down for working on ceilings. Not the best option but works for short term use. (I'd prefer my young eyes back as well)


----------



## mwpiper

My sister doesn't want to go to tri-focals so she puts reading glasses on over her bifocals. I have a picture. But it probably won't make for a good time around the table at Thanksgiving if I posted it.


----------



## Mollymoe

Newbie here, but the multilevel sight challenge interests me, I too invented a flip up off perscription/no perscription glasses. And checked out manufacturers. I got a warm and interested response, but the deal was I needed to sell them first. Like I got time. I bought reading glasses the same shape as my regular glasses and was going to put jewelers hinges on them. (Never found the time.) Now I want +3.5 reading glasses to flip over and back on regular glasses (that have +2.5 built in) to see extreme up close. I realize the right set up could mean ANY combination. From clear lenses to reading, to shade 4/reading, or no bottom lense, just flip up mass diopter lense. Whatever you want. And they do make something like that. (I just have to find it again) Interestingly, most eyewear folks seem to have this "live with it" attitude when you describe your work needs for challenging vision issues. They respond, "Why do you want to see so well up-close like that?" Read a book, watch TV, we can help you with that.


----------



## mwpiper

You have to post the picture to Photobucket or some other online photo posting site and then link to the the picture there. Go to the Advanced Text Editor and it has an Insert Image button that provides a place to post the link.


----------



## oldrivers

is this something lasic surgery can correct ? im also having issues but i get headaches putting glasses on and off on and off so i reluctantly leave them on wich probably isnt good either .


----------



## oldrivers

no i think you can resize your pictures and then click on the paper clip attach file next to the smily face above and then follow the directions , but you must resize your pictures first .. dont need phot bucket though .


----------



## DangerMouse

http://www.diychatroom.com/f98/how-resize-photos-post-them-here-110722/

DM


----------



## DangerMouse

focus and try again? kinda blurry.
This may be removed, it's bordering on spam.

DM


----------



## rusty baker

Photobucket pictures disappear over time and leave a blank spot in a post.


----------



## pthiac

I would be interested in the flip-frames being discussed. I've been looking for such an item for a few years. I'm a veterinarian at the age where close work is blurry, so I wear reading glasses on a rope, but it usually takes two hands to put them on, the rope gets tangled in my stethoscope, etc. So, is there a plan to manufacture and sell the product?


----------



## mwpiper

The flip up readers was what I was originally looking for. There are all sorts of flip up sun glasses, but I couldn't find the flip up readers.


----------



## AlfredNavarro

Brian Park has the solution. I wish I could buy some.


----------

